# Nocturnelle October 2006



## Juneplum (Sep 25, 2006)

the pics are a little dark, but u get the idea


----------



## Cool Kitten (Oct 17, 2006)

anyone has a swatch of Innuendo and Subtle vs Coco?


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 17, 2006)

Just came back from the release party. Since i don't wear e/s i only got magnetique (2), deep attraction and night affair. I am thinking about getting all woman though.
Click on the pics to enlarge.

Attachment 1849 (wild 'bout you and deep attraction)

Attachment 1850 (veneer lip laquer, already fab chromeglass, magnetique

Attachment 1851 (night affair)

I am picking up the sets  on Thurs. will post more swatches.


----------



## roxybc (Oct 18, 2006)

I was looking on LJ and came accross these swatches. I hope they are ok to post here, I'm sure many people are dying to see them.  My applogies in advance if the poster of these pics is a member on here and wanted to post them herself. Let me know and I will take them down so she can post them. (Note: I have uploaded these to my own server as to not drain the bandwidth of her account)

Photo credit to: "Zerocat" on LJ
















Photo credit to: Dior_not_war_XX










(passionate, innuendo, suspicion, wait till dark)


*From e-bay:*


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Oct 18, 2006)

*Passionate eyeshadow vs. Frankly Scarlet blush*

Passionate e/s is on the right; Frankly Scarlet is on the left! I packed both of them on pretty well. As you can see, Passionate is more red.












Hope that helps!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 19, 2006)

I took this in different lighting since it's nighttime and I have no natural light to work with.  It's got a cool multi-color shimmer.


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 19, 2006)

It doesn't look like I'll be getting a sunny day any time soon.  So, here's a pic taken outside in natural light at different angles.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## PigmentJunkie (Oct 19, 2006)

**ignore the Moth Brown swatch, I thought it might be similar since it's sort of a taupe/plum/brown/grey color, but it looks nothing alike**


- Click to view image full size -


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 20, 2006)

here is a comparison swatch of desirous and nars orgasm, and passionate and sushi flower.
Both are nothing alike but i thought i would post them anyway!





left to right:
nars orgasm, desirous, passionate, sushi flower


----------



## kimmy (Oct 23, 2006)

Night Affair l/g on NW15 colouring


----------



## Risser (Oct 27, 2006)

*Suspicion,Wait till dark and Entremauve*

I got them yesterday.
They're so pretty besides suspicion...ohhh, I'm disappointed


----------



## kimmy (Oct 27, 2006)

Desirous blush in sunlight and on NW15 colouring..


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 29, 2006)

Embraceable lipstick.  I don't know my MAC foundation color but I'm a 4N in Aromaleigh.


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

ok girls...this is a close up shot of desirous blush on my NC20 skin
i applied it with a light hand. It's barely there...but i prefer the barely there kind of look. 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...usoncheeks.jpg


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2006)

Entremauve pigment product images:
http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-194


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 4, 2006)

Nocturnelle LE Piggies

On the pic Subtle look a litte like Kitschmas, but it definitely isn't lavender-coloured!



Comparison swatches with Subtle and Entremauve:

with flash:





without flash:







with flash:





without flash:


----------



## Sanne (Nov 5, 2006)

entremauve applied wet with the 239 and then dry with the 242 on top





subtle applied wet with the 239 and then dry with the 242 on top


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Nov 14, 2006)

My Nocturnelle haul (with two piggie samples):


----------



## Alliestella (Nov 21, 2006)

Wait Till Dark


----------

